# How much fruit and cheese?



## scifimom (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm catering a wedding with 200 guests. The reception is at 3:30 in the afternoon and the menu is tri tip, garlic bread, little sandwiches with mushroom/cream cheese filling, chicken filled puff pastry bites, mini quiche, pesto/goat cheese/sun dried tomato palmiers, tomato bruschette, fruit, cheese and wedding cake.

How much cheese and fruit should I buy? I'm serving strawberries, cantaloupe, watermelon and honeydew. The bride's mom is taking care of the cheese so I don't know what she is buying, but I know it will be cubed.

Thanks for the help
Gail


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Gail, 
I'd go heavy on fruit and use it as table decoration.....


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

guestimating 1/4# fruit per guest no more possibly less
off the top of my head I would go with 
2 cases of strawberries
2 watermelons
3 cantaloupes
2 honeydew

but really I would cut down on the melons and substitute grapes.
Just make sure to cut them into small clusters
much less work, they don't get that glazed over look and the color variations are nice.

another nice fruit garnish is to use orange slices or mini kumquats

you should find out how much cheese the mom is bringing.


----------

